
A newly discovered network of fluid-filled channels in the human body - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1239639/scientists-found-a-whole-new-part-of-the-body-through-advanced-imaging/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16689531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16689531)

------
hprotagonist
It's not new, and it's probably not an organ (it's not a contiguous
structure). People have been publishing work on interstitial tissues for a
long time now.

 _Matthew R. Glucksberg, a professor of biomedical engineering at Northwestern
University, said he did research on interstitial mechanics back in the 1990s.
"This publication would have been baffling back then, let alone now," he said
in an email. "We know a lot about the interstitium and know it is not an
organ."

"An apt analogy might be a research team that buys an expensive telescope,
looks at a point between Mars and Jupiter, sees the asteroid belt, and then
announce that they have discovered a planet that no one has ever seen before,"
he said. "We know a lot about the asteroid belt and know that it is not a
planet."_

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/theresatamkins/science-new-organ-
di...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/theresatamkins/science-new-organ-discovered)

[https://www.physiology.org/doi/abs/10.1152/jappl.1989.67.2.8...](https://www.physiology.org/doi/abs/10.1152/jappl.1989.67.2.839)

~~~
killjoywashere
Thanks for posting that. A a pathologist who spends several hours a day
looking at this stuff under a microscope (including occasional frozen
sections) I was mainly impressed by the authors' ability to make the routine
sound new. Welcome to the Buzzfeed generation?

~~~
hprotagonist
I'm pretty impressed by their science reporter, actually. It's a pretty cogent
"hey, waitaminute".

------
pasta
Isn't this the reason they tilt the bed when you are having an epidural?

~~~
oflannabhra
I’m not a medical professional, but my understanding is that an “epidural” is
an injection of an anaesthetic drug (by catheter) into the epidural space.
That is, the spinal canal, where the spinal cord and spinal fluid reside. The
drug has a higher specific gravity than the cerebrospinal fluid, so it
descends in the canal and anesthetizes the nerves along the way.

If you had an epidural while upside down, it could eventually reach your
brain.

